# looking for help from British expats in Spain



## ruc (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi everybody!
We are a bunch of students from Scandinavia doing a thesis on British expats in Spain. If you have a spare five minutes could you please, please help us by filling out this questionnaire and send it to us. Appreciate it!

Please send the questionnaire to: [email protected] or [email protected]
Thank you very much for your time and effort (and sorry for that listing above, just found out that you cannot post any files there ... so if you prefer a word-document, just mail me!)!


Name: Age: Sex: 

Time lived in Spain: 

1. For what reason(s) did you relocate to Spain?


2. Did you have help when emigrating and settling down in your host country? Who helped you?


3. Are you a member of expat clubs, societies, or organisations?


a. Which ones?


b. Why did you enter those clubs in the first place?


4. Do you have strong ties to the British community in Spain?


5. What makes you especially British (e.g. behaviour, social habits, etc.)?


6. What does it mean to you to be British abroad?


7. Would you still classify Britain as your homeland?


a. If you were asked to define what ‘homeland’ means for you, what would that be?


8. Do you follow British politics and domestic news?

a. Do you discuss politics among your friends/circle?


b. What are the main topics of concern?


c. What is specifically your main source of info about Britain?


9. How integrated are you in Spanish society on a scale of 1 (not integrated at all) to 10 (absolutely integrated)?

10. What, in your opinion, are the factors that make it difficult to integrate?


11. How has Britain changed since you’ve moved away?


12. What would be the main reasons that you would want to return to live in Britain?


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Why do you need to know this, why are scandivians interested in this?


----------



## ruc (Oct 3, 2007)

*because it is ...*



Goldberg Global said:


> Why do you need to know this, why are scandivians interested in this?


... quite interesting to investigate into this matter. We are currently on the International Programme of European Studies and always working with people from all around Europe. 
For our thesis, we came along the Brits living in Spain and we found that this phenomenon is definitely worth while investigating.
So please help us gather information and take a couple of minutes to contribute to a successful thesis!
Appreciate it!
Ro


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ruc said:


> ... quite interesting to investigate into this matter. We are currently on the International Programme of European Studies and always working with people from all around Europe.
> For our thesis, we came along the Brits living in Spain and we found that this phenomenon is definitely worth while investigating.
> So please help us gather information and take a couple of minutes to contribute to a successful thesis!
> Appreciate it!
> Ro



Why Brits?
There are a large number of Germans, Dutch and French here also. Why are the Brits so interesting?


----------



## ruc (Oct 3, 2007)

*why brits...*



Stravinsky said:


> Why Brits?
> There are a large number of Germans, Dutch and French here also. Why are the Brits so interesting?


because since we are international, it has also sthg to do with language (everybody of us can speak English, whereas only one person can speak German, for example). That's one of the reasons ...


----------

